# Has the dynamic of street fighting changed?



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 4, 2013)

With the recent explosion of MMA and the UFC, have street fights come from all hands standing up to a more strategic ground and pound/ground game plan? 

I've seen quite a few fights be stood back up as soon as they go to the ground, especially in the streetfight world, but more and more recently it seems like the spectators allow the ground game to continue. 

So what do you think, one, is the dynamic changing? And two, do you enjoy watching street fights that end up on the ground, or would you rather watch an entirely stand up match until someone gets KO'd?


----------



## bud nugbong (Apr 4, 2013)

yea man when i used to street fight there was alot of finger snapping and circling. i dont know what happend to the sport.


----------



## biglungs (Apr 4, 2013)

i was on the wrestling team since 4th grade. if u want to fight me we r going to the ground if ur friends had a problem with that they could get smashed too

there r no rules on the streets


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Apr 10, 2013)

yes, since mma became big everyone thinks they are a fighter. back in the day you just had to fight the tough ones, these days you have to rock the jaws of the misinformed.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Apr 14, 2013)

IDK. I always took guys to the ground. I'm a big dude so why not use my weight to my advantage. I wasn't going to stand and box a guy. If someone tried making me stand up they were gonna get a bomb in their face next. Who referees a fucking street fight? If someone is knocked out sure, but a streetfight ain't boxing.


----------



## diet coke (Apr 14, 2013)

Wrestler's always win they bad asses


----------



## BustinScales510 (Apr 15, 2013)

bud nugbong said:


> yea man when i used to street fight there was alot of finger snapping and circling. i dont know what happend to the sport.


 Ah hell, like West Side Story and shit? Thats hilarious!


----------



## ruffrider (Apr 15, 2013)

I believe in the ground game but I used it way back before MMA & UFC were really popular. I think its got its place in street fighting as long as its not over used.


----------

